# 3600MHz CL20 or 3200MHz CL16 to pair with R5 3500?



## QARTS (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello,
Can you suggest me which will be best for my build-
Ryzen 3500
MSI B450 Gaming plus
CM 550W MWE
128GB SSD
Ice 511MT

RAM1-8*2 G.Skill Sniper X 3600MHz CL20
OR
RAM2-8*2 XPG Adata D30 3200MHz CL16?
Thanks


----------



## jesdals (Sep 12, 2020)

I would throw in my own kit the Patriot Viper 4400MHz in Denmark its almost same price and its samsung B-die, I think the Sniper X could be as well but you have to look that up your self. The Patriot runs great on the MSI B450 Tomahawk

I do believe in 1:1 match with Infinity is better than low latency - but with the Patriot Viper I am running 1866 Infinity and CL 14 with these setting


----------



## Icon Charlie (Sep 12, 2020)

When I built my recent computer almost 9 months ago  I had a similar problem However mine was choosing  a PC3200 with CL14 over a PC3600 CL16.   It is pretty close to equal performance.  But I chose the PC 3200 because was compatible (on the preferred list from the MB manufacture) with my mother board and it had some very tight timings.  G.Skill Flair X PC 3200 CL14.  14-14-14-34










Now in the youtube video you do see 3 Gskill ram sticks.  The PC3600 with the tight timings also cost $190 The Flare X costs $100, and the Trident Z is $69.  I have the Flare X on my current computer. 

My suggestion to you is to see what your motherboard will take without any headaches.

Next how much money are you willing to spend and can you hold off for a few more months... The Ram prices are continuing to  decline. 
Next could not find CL20 Sniper X
 Did Find this.








						G.SKILL Sniper X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C19D-16GSXKB - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Sniper X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C19D-16GSXKB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




And this one.








						XPG GAMMIX D30 Desktop Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Black - Newegg.com
					

Buy XPG GAMMIX D30 Desktop Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Black with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




If I had to choose I go with G.skill as I have never had an issue with their memory.

I never had an issue with G.Skill  in using them in my computers or the computers I build/built for my client base There are plenty of good Ram manufactures but I stay with what works for me.   Also because of G'skill Reputation of quality Ram there is a good resale value as well.

In ending *really do your homework for everything you build*. Check your MB for which Company that makes their ram that will work easily with it and how much money you are willing to spend?   And do you really have to have the Ram now? 

*These are just suggestions...* however good luck with your build regardless.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 12, 2020)

Icon Charlie said:


> When I built my recent computer almost 9 months ago  I had a similar problem However mine was choosing  a PC3200 with CL14 over a PC3600 CL16.   It is pretty close to equal performance.  But I chose the PC 3200 because was compatible (on the preferred list from the MB manufacture) with my mother board and it had some very tight timings.  G.Skill Flair X PC 3200 CL14.  14-14-14-34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this proper explaination.
Am getting both the XPG and GSkill one for nearly the same price around thus was in dilemma about which to get.
I guess I'll stick with the G.Skill one for now neglecting its higher frequency.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2020)

QARTS said:


> Hello,
> Can you suggest me which will be best for my build-
> Ryzen 3500
> MSI B450 Gaming plus
> ...


Hi,
C20 at 3600 ? no c20 this is actually way higher than the rated frequency meaning it's a very poor bin.
C16 at 3200 well better but no price winner for sure

Deal usually is CL x 2 = hopefully lower than the first two numbers of the rated frequency 
So c16 at 3200 is mediocre at best and 3200c14 would be optimum c14 x 2 = 28.
3600c16 x 2 = 32 this would be optimum


----------



## QARTS (Sep 12, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> C20 at 3600 ? no c20 this is actually way higher than the rated frequency meaning it's a very poor bin.
> C16 at 3200 well better but no price winner for sure
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but am not a techie guy so can you please simplify a bit?
Or instead guide me which will b better for me off the two i mentioned!


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2020)

QARTS said:


> Thanks for the reply, but am not a techie guy so can you please simplify a bit?
> Or instead guide me which will b better for me off the two i mentioned!


Hi,
Thought I was pretty clear but from the two you listed 3200c16 is better than 3600c20
Want better than 3200c16 look for 3200c14 or 3600c16.
B-Die Finder


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 12, 2020)

Take a look at Crucial kits - ballistix or sport lt's. You could easily land yourself a 3200 CL16 kit that can pull of at least 3600 cl16.

Out of two you mentioned:
RAM2-8*2 XPG Adata D30 3200MHz CL16 
is better, that CL20 is probably a really bad bin.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Sep 12, 2020)

My reason for going with G.skill is that they are reliable.  Secondly I have not seen a CL20 on a G.Skill Sniper Memory stick in my region.  CL 19  yea.   Your Sniper X is CL 19-20-20-40.  Again I would choose G.Skill because of being Reliable, but that's me.  _ If your motherboard will take the A-data Memory then go that way_.

For the same amount of money you could get this  with better Timings* IF your motherboard will take it.*








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3600 RAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




*But I do recommend to check on what companies that they recommend to use on their mother board first*. This will avoid the major headache of ram compatibility issues.

_A lot of people just buy ram thinking that RAM is RAM and when they put it on their computer and wonder why it does not work._

It comes down to what you want to spend. 
Just go to Newegg and find what you need  and LOOK at all of the CAS timings on memory stick not just the first number.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 12, 2020)

Here's some reasonably priced DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800) with decent latency.  Both work well with Ryzen 5 3600X and a 1:1 infinity fabric ratio.
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3600, 16-19-19-39, SK Hynix chips:  https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232880
Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600, 16-18-18-38, Micron chips:  https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164173


----------



## Icon Charlie (Sep 13, 2020)

JustAnEngineer said:


> Here's some reasonably priced DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800) with decent latency.  Both work well with Ryzen 5 3600X and a 1:1 infinity fabric ratio.
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3600, 16-19-19-39, SK Hynix chips:  https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232880
> Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600, 16-18-18-38, Micron chips:  https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164173



Agree. Crucial I've not had an issue in one of my client's computer.  And you bring up a good point about bringing up the 1.1 fabric ratio.


----------



## QARTS (Sep 13, 2020)

NOTE-The CL of G.Skill Sniper X is CL-19.
Does


Icon Charlie said:


> My reason for going with G.skill is that they are reliable.  Secondly I have not seen a CL20 on a G.Skill Sniper Memory stick in my region.  CL 19  yea.   Your Sniper X is CL 19-20-20-40.  Again I would choose G.Skill because of being Reliable, but that's me.  _ If your motherboard will take the A-data Memory then go that way_.
> 
> For the same amount of money you could get this  with better Timings* IF your motherboard will take it.*
> 
> ...


You're right,
The CL of G.skill is Cl19.
And yes i will check my MSI B450 Gaming plus mobo RAM compatibility first.
Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 13, 2020)

QARTS said:


> NOTE-The CL of G.Skill Sniper X is CL-19.
> Does
> 
> You're right,
> ...


Hi,
Yeah amd listed is B550 boards 








						F4-3600C16D-16GVKC - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-16GVKC. Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB).




					www.gskill.com


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 16, 2020)

3200 cl16


----------

